# What was I?



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I've had this fish frozen since 02'. What do you think it was ? Notice the smallish head?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Maybe S. altuvei... But I'm not sure at all


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Are those the bar markings on the upper flank???

If so defenitely compressus member :nod:


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i think its expired dinner


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think its an altuvie.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Are those the bar markings on the upper flank???
> 
> If so defenitely compressus member :nod:
> [snapback]1072547[/snapback]​


I have a better shot of the upper body, I'll post it later.


----------

